# Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August


*Angler mögen SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht​*Kommentar

Wer meint, eine Facekbookseite nötig zu haben, der muss auch damit leben, wie im realen Leben, nicht nur Freunde zu haben.

Das muss seit der eindeutigen Positionierung gegen Angler, gegen den kleinen Mann und für die EU-Industriefischerei bei ihrem Auftritt auf der Anglerdemo in Fehmarn (Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POH-esyfMNc) auch die SPD-Bundestagabgeordnete Hagedorn mit ihrer seit 01. 07. neu eröffneten Facebookseite erleben.

Viele Kommentare wegen ihrer Unterstützung für das drohende Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt von erbosten Anglern ”zieren” ihren Facebookauftritt, ebenso melden sich Touristiker, die um Arbeitsplätze fürchten (118 Mio. Umsatz pro Jahr Angeltourismus Ostsee (Thünen Institut):
https://www.facebook.com/BettinaHag...heater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1499014339812606


Und dass bei einem neuen Facebookauftritt die Bewertung einheitlich ausfällt und Frau Hagedorn aktuell (03.07. 6 Uhr 45) mit der niedrigst möglichen Bewertung auskommen muss (ALLE haben ihr nur einen Stern gegeben), ist bemerkenswert.
Ebenso die Kommentare zu den Bewertungen:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/BettinaHagedornMdB/reviews/

Auch bei Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) gehts schon los:
https://www.facebook.com/hendricks....522496&notif_t=like&notif_id=1499023121725923

Dafür ein "Gefällt mir " von mir...

Grüße Thomas


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Hagedorn nicht*

Sehr gut! Druck machen auf solche "Persönlichkeiten", von umso mehr Ebenen dieser kommt, desto besser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Hagedorn nicht*

Auch bei Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) gehts los:
https://www.facebook.com/hendricks....522496&notif_t=like&notif_id=1499023121725923


----------



## rippi (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Die schreiben ja alle das gleiche? Sieht mir sehr nach Fake-Accounts aus. Naja seis drum.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

@rippi: logsich denken hilft meistens. Ein kurzes, klares, aber  personenmäßig zahlreiches "Gegen Angelverbote" ist doch oft hilfreicher als n paar Personen, die jeweils einen Roman verfassen...


----------



## rippi (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @rippi: logsich denken hilft meistens. Ein kurzes, klares, aber personenmäßig zahlreiches "Gegen Angelverbote" ist doch oft hilfreicher als n paar Personen, die jeweils einen Roman verfassen...



Du hast Recht! Ich appelliere an alle Leute, ab sofort unter jeden Facebook-Beitrag von irgendwem zu schreiben: "Nein zum Angelverbot". Aber absolut unter jeden Beitrag! Ob Celebrity, Politiker oder was einen sonst gefällt. Der Bezug ist egal, Hauptsache Aufmerksamkeit generieren. 

 Was sagt ihr dazu?:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Ein Anfang


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

@rippi: Schenk dir deinen Zyonismus... Eine anscheinend entscheidungstragende bzw sehr relevante Politikerin mit direktem Bezug zum Thema vergleichst du mit "Hauptsache mal irgendwen anschreiben"... 
Immer noch nicht wach evtl, und das mitten am Tag, dass sich eigentlich ganz klare und verständliche Reaktionen von Betroffenen nun mal irgendwie "raus müssen"?


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Moin .

Es wurde  zur kenntnis genommen und auch kommentiert,nur mit 

den gleichen nicht beweisbaren Argumenten.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

habe kein Facebook, sonst hätte ich auch was geschrieben.


----------



## rippi (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @rippi: Schenk dir deinen Zyonismus... Eine anscheinend entscheidungstragende bzw sehr relevante Politikerin mit direktem Bezug zum Thema vergleichst du mit "Hauptsache mal irgendwen anschreiben"...
> Immer noch nicht wach evtl, und das mitten am Tag, dass sich eigentlich ganz klare und verständliche Reaktionen von Betroffenen nun mal irgendwie "raus müssen"?



 Das ist überhaupt kein Zynismus. Das meine ich tatsächlich ernst. Wenn du nur unbekannte Leute damit zuspamst, wirst du nie was erreichen. Es ist schade, dass bekannte angelnde Persönlichkeiten, wie z.B. Marteria, nicht unter ihren Posts, Tweets, was auch immer, den Hashtag, (#NeinZumAngelverbot) oder sowas schreiben, denn das würde Aufmerksamkeit generieren. Der Bundesumweltministerin auf die Seite zu schreiben hingegen, ist nicht besonders ertragreich, denn kaum einer interessiert sich für sie, oder kennst du jemanden der ihre Seite geliked hat? 

 Was Bettina Hagedorn damit zu tun hat weiß ich auch nicht, sie ist nicht in der SPD-Arbeitsgruppe zu solchen Umweltpolitischen-Themen aktiv und sie nimmt keine Aufgaben in entsprechenden Ausschüssen zu solchen Themen wahr. Sie ist in diversen Gruppen zum öffentlichen Haushalt, Verkehr und digitaler Infrastruktur. 
 Sie ist hierbei doch maximal eine Mediatorin, die offenbar nur agiert weil sie aus der Region kommt. Oder weil sie einfach Bock drauf hat?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Das Du wenig weisst mag sein, siehe Video zur Anglerdemo auf Fehmarn mit Auftritt Hagedorn, dann weisst Du vielleicht mehr.

Dass das wahrgenommen wird - auch in Berlin, SPD-Zentrale wie in der Regierung - wurde sogar schon zu mir rückgekoppelt. 
Im Gegensatz zum DAFV..


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*



rippi schrieb:


> Was Bettina Hagedorn damit zu tun hat weiß ich auch nicht



Bettina Hagedorn hat versucht, uns am 22. April einen faulen Kompromiss unterzujubeln. Als wir den mangels weiterhin fehlender, nachvollziehbarer wissenschaftlicher Begründung abgelehnt haben, hat sie im anschließenden Pressegespräch behauptet, die Verbotszone sei in Abstimmung mit den Kutterkapitänen festgelegt worden. Zudem sei sie mit den Kutterkapitänen im Dauerdialog. Auf meine Nachfrage hin, musste sie eingestehen, dass das letzte Gespräch mit den Kapitänen zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits 8 Monate zurücklag, der vorliegende Entwurf jedoch relativ frisch sei. Das hat der lieben Bettina nicht geschmeckt! 

Das sie das dann noch wider besseren Wissen 2 Tage später falsch in einer Presseerklärung veröffentlicht hat, hat meine Sympathie dann wirklich in den Nullbereich gefahren. Freunde werden wir nicht mehr- Sie hat mir nach dem Pressegespräch sogar eine "gemeinsame Zigarette" ausgeschlagen . Beruht also auf Gegenseitigkeit!


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Was erwartest Du in Anglerhinsicht von ner Goldschmiedin, die vom Kreml gehackt wurde - die ist vermutlich nicht nur "technisch eine völlige Niete" :q

http://www.zeit.de/2017/20/cyberangriff-bundestag-fancy-bear-angela-merkel-hacker-russland/seite-3

Wird daher höchste Zeit, dass die gleich den nächsten Cyber-Vollgong von Anglern bekommt und dann nicht mehr "schön cool bleibt" :q

Mit digitalem Trommelfeuer scheint die nicht so klarzukommen :q Denn gegen das hilft kein Zimmertresor :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Auf meine Nachfrage hin, musste sie eingestehen, dass das letzte Gespräch mit den Kapitänen zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits 8 Monate zurücklag, der vorliegende Entwurf jedoch relativ frisch sei. Das hat der lieben Bettina nicht geschmeckt!
> 
> Das sie das dann noch wider besseren Wissen 2 Tage später falsch in einer Presseerklärung veröffentlicht hat, hat meine Sympathie dann wirklich in den Nullbereich gefahren. Freunde werden wir nicht mehr- Sie hat mir nach dem Pressegespräch sogar eine "gemeinsame Zigarette" ausgeschlagen . Beruht also auf Gegenseitigkeit!



Sass ja dabei, war auch kurz vorm über den Tisch gehen.....


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

@rippi: Erstmal: Verzeih mir das "o" zuviel... 
Ansonsten, zu den Kommis auf dem Profil nochmal: Okay, natürlich gibt es evtl "medienwirksamere "Vorgehensweisen, will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten. Dennoch denke ich, ist es eine Art "Denkzettel" in die richtige Richtung, dass eine relativ große Zahl von Leuten die Politik doch merken lässt a la: "Wir sind da und merken was vorgeht, und es gefällt uns nicht". Ich sehe es als ein kleines Puzzleteil von vielen die noch zusammengesteckt gehören von der Anglerschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Nachdem Frau Hagedorn NUR und ausschliesslich mit 1 Punkt die schlechteste Bewertung bekommen hat, hat sie die Funktion nun anscheinend abgeschaltet? 

Oder bin ich nun einfach zu doof, die noch zu finden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

ist abgeschaltet,
das zeigt doch, dass es Wirkung zeigt


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Tja, das passt ja mal wieder! 
Schön der öffentlichen Meinung entziehen, um die Wiederwahl nicht zu gefährden! 
Das Leben ist eben kein Ponyhof. Und wer ******* verzapft, muss eben mit der Reaktion darauf rechnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Schon peinlich auf der einen Seite, bezeichnend auf der anderen.

Und auch ein bisschen befriedigend, sie dazu gezwungen zu haben..


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

Kann man da nicht auf der "Hauptseite" der SPD direkt nen Kommentar hinterlassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*

gute Frage, keine Ahnung.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler mögen SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn und Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) nicht*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht auf der "Hauptseite" der SPD direkt nen Kommentar hinterlassen?


Kann man.
Man wird aber sehr schnell gesperrt. |rolleyes
Und 'nein', ich habe nicht gepöbelt.

Die FB-Seite der SPD-Bundestagsfraktion ist da toleranter,
dort werden meine Kommentare nur als Spam markiert und sind somit nicht sofort sichtbar.
Dito (teilweise) bei SPD-EU-Abgeordneter Rodust.

Komplettsperrungen wie nun bei der SPD hatte ich bisher nur bei der AFD-Bund & bei Peta2.
Aber da befinden sich die 3 ja in einer guten Gemeinschaft.


----------

